# Magpapa-



## iggyca

I was looking over the verb affixes list at LearningTagalog and I noticed many ways to describe to let, make or have someone do something. The only one with examples is magpa-. As for the rest, it is confusing. Are they just different ways of describing the same thing? Can someone please clear this up for me please.  Thank you.

POD is in brackets.

ipa- (obj)
magpa- (doer)
pa- -an (obj)
pa- -in (obj)


----------



## epistolario

When you say magpapa-, you let someone do something for you. 

Magpapagupit lang ako. (=I'll just have a haircut) 
"gupit" means to cut, but in this context it's haircut 

Nagpakulay s'ya ng buhok (from black to blonde). (=She had her hair tinted) 
"kulay" means color 

Magpapa-rebond 
etc 

Let's say it's hot. Some families would go to shopping malls that are always airconditioned. If you ask them why they're there, they would say: 
Nagpapalamig lang.  "lamig" means cold.

There are a lot of examples.


----------



## epistolario

iggyca said:


> ipa- (obj)
> magpa- (doer)
> pa- -an (obj)
> pa- -in (obj)


 
*Ipa*ayos natin ang bahay. ayos = repair (Let's have the house repaired/remodeled/renovated.) 
Principal reprimands an erring pupil: *Ipapa*tawag ko nanay mo. tawag = call (I'll have your mother come over.) 

*Magpa*pabunot ako ng ngipin. bunot = extract (I'll have my tooth or molar extracted.) 
*Magpa*kulot ka kaya [ng buhok]. kulot = curly (Why don't you have your [straight] hair curled?) 

*Pa*galit*an* mo nga yang batang yan. galit = anger (Why don't you reprimand that child?) 

I'm not sure of my English translations. These are all I can think of at this time.


----------



## iggyca

I guess my main question is if I'd be able to use different affixes to explain the same thing. For example.

Ipaayos natin ang bahay.
paayosan natin ang bahay.

--

Magpapabunot ako ng ngipin
ipabunot ko ang nipin ko.

maraming salamat po.


----------



## epistolario

iggyca said:


> I guess my main question is if I'd be able to use different affixes to explain the same thing. For example.
> 
> Ipaayos natin ang bahay.
> paayosan natin ang bahay.
> 
> --
> 
> Magpapabunot ako ng ngipin
> ipabunot ko ang nipin ko.
> 
> maraming salamat po.


 
I'm sorry if I seem to fail to answer your question directly. I gave several examples to show which ones sound natural to us. Sometimes, they are interchangeable and they can mean the same thing.  At other times, only one works in a given context. For example: 

*Magpapabunot* ako ang ngipin = *Ipapabunot* ko ang ngipin ko. 
On the other hand, *ipabunot* sounds imperative. You can apply that to other people, but it's unnatural to apply it to yourself. You can say: 

*Ipabunot* mo/n'yo na ang ngipin mo/n'yo. 
You (singular or plural) need to have your tooth out already. 

*Ipaayos* or *paayos* natin ang bahay_ is the only natural statement._ 

*Magpalamig* can be used when you want to go to a cooler place. 
*Palamigin* can be used when referring to your drinks. You put blocks of ice on your juice. You can also use that when referring to food items that you will put inside the refrigerator. So, these two inflected forms (*magpalamig* and *palamigin* are not interchangeable.) 

If you are in doubt, just post your examples.


----------



## niernier

ffrancis said:


> *Ipaayos* or *paayos* natin ang bahay_ is the only natural statement._



That's for the imperative form of ayos as seen in the ipa- form. 

In view of actor vs object focus, "*Magpapaayos *tayo ng bahay" and "*Ipapaayos *natin ang bahay" describes the same thing. The difference however is on the point of departure. 

*Point of Departure (actor)*
Nagpa- (past)
Nagpapa (present)
Magpapa (future tense)
Magpa (imperative)

*Point of Departure (object)*
Ipina- (past)
Ipinapa- (present)
Ipapa- (future tense)
Ipa- (imperative)

The following, in my opinion, are inflected forms of the ipa- affix. Perhaps you have already learned that there are object focused verbs which require the suffix -in and -an. 

*Point of Departure (object)*
pina- (past)
pinapa- (present)
papa- -an (future)
pa- -an (imperative)

*Point of Departure (object)*
pina- (past)
pinapa- (present)
papa- -in (future)
pa- -in (imperative)


----------



## iggyca

pinapalabhan ko na ang mga damit. (I am getting my clothes washed right now.)
pinapalitan mo siya ang gulong. (You had him replace the tire.)

papatulugin kita ang mga bata. (I will have you put the kids to sleep.)

----
I stumbled across this and was just wondering if my translation is correct. The word order is confusing me. 

*hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya.* (I did not have him email his resume)

to make this similar to the above examples:

*Hindi pina-email ko siya ang resume niya.*


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> pinapalabhan ko na ang mga damit. (I am getting my clothes washed right now.)





iggyca said:


> pinapalitan mo siya ang gulong. (You had him replace the tire.)


It's kind of stilted or unnatural to say that statement. Maybe we can turn in into a question?
Pinapalitan mo ba sa kanya ang gulong?



iggyca said:


> papatulugin kita ang mga bata. (I will have you put the kids to sleep.)


This one is imperative so you should use, pa- -in.
Patulugin mo na ang mga bata. (Put the kids to sleep.)



iggyca said:


> ----
> I stumbled across this and was just wondering if my translation is correct. The word order is confusing me.
> 
> *hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya.* (I did not have him email his resume)
> 
> to make this similar to the above examples:
> 
> *Hindi pina-email ko siya ang resume niya.*


I'm sorry I didn't understand? What English sentence do you exactly mean?


----------



## iggyca

niernier said:


> I'm sorry I didn't understand? What English sentence do you exactly mean?



Sorry Niernier, what I was wondering if... 

*hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(I did not have him email his resume)

is the same as... 

*Hindi pina-email ko siya ang resume niya.* (I did not have him email his resume)

I am wondering because in all the above examples, all sentences start with affixed verb.


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> Sorry Niernier, what I was wondering if...
> 
> *hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(I did not have him  email his resume)
> 
> is the same as...
> 
> *Hindi pina-email ko siya ang resume niya.* (I did not have him  email his resume)
> 
> I am wondering because in all the above examples, all sentences start  with affixed verb.



That is a negative sentence. To make it positive, the word order must  be,
*Pina-email ko siya ng resume niya.*

To make it negative,
*Hindi ko siya pina-email ng resume niya.*

If you are still confused, here's a little trick. Do you remember how to say "I love you" in Tagalog? That's mahal kita. How do you say "I lover her"? That's mahal _ko siya_. To make it negative, that would be hindi kita mahal, and hindi ko siya mahal. 

I hope this makes it clear.


----------



## iggyca

Yes that makes sense to me. Sorry im just getting a little confused when reading up on these affixes I hope you dont mind me writing down all my thoughts in this post to kind clear things up. 

*hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(I did not have him  email his resume)

in the above Tagalog sentence "siya" would be the focus. so he would be the one being made to "email" his resume. (or not made with hindi at the beginning)
If I were to remove ko from the sentence.
*
Hindi siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(Nobody made/asked him to email his resume.)

---
Some examples I found on google. I would like to try to translate because they dont seem complete. I guess in order to be fluent you must learn how to fill in the blanks eventually. 

Nagpapahinga ako dito sa rocking chair ng lumang bahay habang nagbabasa ako ng script ko 4 taping*. 

I am resting(breathing?) here on the rocking chair in the old house while im reading my script 4 the taping. 

^ this confuses me because you are not getting someone to do something for you.

*pag iba naman kumakausap syo ng tagalog pinapa-translate mo (sila?) sa english!

*When someone else is talking to you in tagalog make (them) translate to english. *


pinapa count pa kong ilan yong kagat!

*I am still making (someone) count how many bites!

*


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> Yes that makes sense to me. Sorry im just getting a little confused when reading up on these affixes I hope you dont mind me writing down all my thoughts in this post to kind clear things up.
> 
> *hindi ko na siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(I did not have him  email his resume)
> 
> in the above Tagalog sentence "siya" would be the focus. so he would be the one being made to "email" his resume. (or not made with hindi at the beginning)
> If I were to remove ko from the sentence.
> *
> Hindi siya pina-email ng resume niya. *(Nobody made/asked him to email his resume.)





iggyca said:


> ---
> Some examples I found on google. I would like to try to translate because they dont seem complete. I guess in order to be fluent you must learn how to fill in the blanks eventually.
> 
> Nagpapahinga ako dito sa rocking chair ng lumang bahay habang nagbabasa ako ng script ko 4 taping*.
> 
> I am resting(breathing?) here on the rocking chair in the old house while im reading my script 4 the taping.
> 
> ^ this confuses me because you are not getting someone to do something for you.
> 
> *



Nagpapahinga is actually the progressive aspect of the nag verb pahinga. Do you remember how to put a nag verb into its progressive aspect? It's Nag + reduplication of first syllable + root. So, that would be, nag + pa + pahinga. It is not connected to nagpa- affix. The translation is almost perfect. The number 4 should be "for", not script 4. So the translation is,
*
I am resting here on the rocking chair in the old house  while I'm reading my script for the taping.*


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> pag iba naman kumakausap sa'yo ng tagalog, pinapa-translate mo (sila?) sa  english!
> 
> *When someone else is talking to you in Tagalog, you make (them) translate  to English. *





iggyca said:


> pinapa count pa kung ilan yung kagat!
> 
> *I am still making (someone) count how many bites!
> 
> *



There was nothing mentioned about who makes someone count the number of bites. Depending on the situation, the speaker can choose to drop the pronouns, perhaps because it is clear who is the doer of the action. It could have been a remark or a comment after seeing a video or something. To me, it means, [He/They] even makes [them/us/him/me] count how many bites! It will never be "I make (someone) count how many bites."


----------



## kullen

just asking what is magpapapasta ako ng ipin in english? thank you!!

nice to be here, marami akong natutunan..

hahaha.. kakatuwa!


----------



## DotterKat

[This should be a separate thread.]

*Magpapapasta ako ng ngipin* translates to_ I am having my tooth filled_ OR _I am getting a cavity filled_ OR simply _I'm getting a filling_, especially if your interlocutor knows the entire context of the conversation.


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> I guess my main question is if I'd be able to use different affixes to explain the same thing. For example.
> 
> Ipaayos natin ang bahay.
> paayosan natin ang bahay.
> 
> --
> 
> Magpapabunot ako ng ngipin
> ipabunot ko ang nipin ko.
> 
> maraming salamat po.


Ipaayos( more likely to happen)/ Paayusan ( asking or giving suggestions), Magpapabunot(in the future but with no definite date/day)/Ipabunot(you are using this word because of the pain you felt/feel or because you need to visit the dentist)


----------

